# Levels



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I just "lost" my 2 levels. I have been looking into new ones, and it seems stabila is the best, but why? Are they worth the money? I know I sound cheap asking a queation like that, and when it comes to tools, I try not to be, but take the craftsman for example, about $30 dollars for a 48" and it has a lifetime guarentee. Is it ****ty like all the other craftsman tools are becoming?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just spend the money on a 2 pack of Stabila's. Just got numbers #3 and #4 last week. I got the 32" with the 78" for 119.00 +tax. That is not to bad when the 32" is $80.00 by itself. As long as you dont let them get stolen you will never have to buy another level.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Which is part of my fear, I am thinking of buying the cheaper levels for basic jobs, and just using the stabila's when I know they will be accounted for.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've got 2 older craftsman levels (2' & 4'), aluminum "I" beam style. These are the levels I trust. I don't know how the new ones are though.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I just "lost" my 2 levels. I have been looking into new ones, and it seems stabila is the best, but why? Are they worth the money? I know I sound cheap asking a queation like that, and when it comes to tools, I try not to be, but take the craftsman for example, about $30 dollars for a 48" and it has a lifetime guarentee. Is it ****ty like all the other craftsman tools are becoming?


If you go into a store and pick up 4 levels,
stack 'em and read 'em I'll bet you get 
4 different stories. 
If you know how to "swap ends" to check
for true, you can go through their stock
and keep checking til you get a true one.
(Kind of a PITA in a store)
OR
Buy a Stabila, it will be good out of the box
and stay that way if you give it a little respect.
Even if you don't, they'll make it right.


Life is short, buy good tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Definately a quality product, but only as good as the treatment you give it, like most higher accuracy tools. If your idea of picking up is to throw everything in the back of a truck or van and chunk the tablesaw and compressor on top, just spend half as much and buy a Johnson , or Stanley , or such, and throw them away every year.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Definately a quality product, but only as good as the treatment you give it, like most higher accuracy tools. If your idea of picking up is to throw everything in the back of a truck or van and chunk the tablesaw and compressor on top, just spend half as much and buy a Johnson , or Stanley , or such, and throw them away every year.


My experience is the Johnson, Stanley, Craftsman,
Empire......is as likely as not lying to you right
off the shelf.
Try it next time you're around a display.
So glad I stumbled on one I don't need
to check out before I buy it. (I do anyway)


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I use a variety of 4' to get things close during the initial build, before the concrete pour I tighten every thing up with a 8' Stabila, check everything after the pour with the Stabila then put it away till the next job. I also have a 4' digital Stabila, calibrate it and check my others every once in a while, the 8' is always bang on, the cheap 4' (Fat Max, Empire) etc, are close but not 100%


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Spirit Levels
STABILA spirit levels will maintain their stated accuracy for life. The vials on all STABILA levels will not fog, leak, or become inaccurate. If they do, you will be given a new level. *Bent frames* void warranty.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

JonM said:


> Spirit Levels
> STABILA spirit levels will maintain their stated accuracy for life. The vials on all STABILA levels will not fog, leak, or become inaccurate. If they do, you will be given a new level. *Bent frames* void warranty.


I've seen a stabila spirit level that was off- it wasn't agreeing with my spirit level, so I figured it was mine, because it's just a cheap husky from hd, but I checked both of them by setting them so they read level, then swapping ends, and mine was spot on, while the stabila was slightly off. I've actually been pretty impressed with the husky levels- I have a couple of them, and they always read correct, plus they have the side view window for plumb. I also have a stabila plate level for when I need longer than 4'.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the kick I was looking for. Ill go Monday morning and buy them...BTW whens the next TA meeting, it has been too long since my last one.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

TempestV said:


> I've seen a stabila spirit level that was off- it wasn't agreeing with my spirit level, so I figured it was mine, because it's just a cheap husky from hd, but I checked both of them by setting them so they read level, then swapping ends, and mine was spot on, while the stabila was slightly off. I've actually been pretty impressed with the husky levels- I have a couple of them, and they always read correct, plus they have the side view window for plumb. I also have a stabila plate level for when I need longer than 4'.


Just bring your malfunctioning stabila to any store near you that sells them...they will gladly give you a new one.:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use my Stabila levels to check the accuracy of my laser, if the laser doesn't jive with the Stabila it goes in for calibration.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

neolitic said:


> My experience is the Johnson, Stanley, Craftsman,
> Empire......is as likely as not lying to you right
> off the shelf.
> Try it next time you're around a display.
> ...


I'm not disputing the superior accuracy of the Stabila, just making the point that it's just a waste on money to buy a precision tool, if you are a person who doesn't take care of them.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Worth every penny you pay for them. I'm saving up for the plate level. My father had an employee drop his 72" level down a flight of stairs, he sent it in and got a new one minus shipping. Johnson are good too, I believe their both owned by the same company just one is high end the other is not quite.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Stabila all the way. 

Money-wise, the "sets" are better and what good is it to buy cheaper levels at 1/2 or 1/3 the price if they won't last you a year? By the 3rd year, your already spending Stabila money anyway. 

All on Amazon. 

There's a 5 Set Pack that as a 10"/16"/24"/32"/59" with case for $300. delivered. *










*There's also the Magnetic Jamber Set for my longer and metal framing needs with a 78"/32" w/case Set for $240. delivered.*










*And the 12' w/case Plate Level @ $275. *










And to round it out to a nice $830. with a "pocket" level...pick this up for about $15.










*It's like I always say...
"A real Timex is better than a fake Rolex anyday." *


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> I'm not disputing the superior accuracy of the Stabila, just making the point that it's just a waste on money to buy a precision tool, if you are a person who doesn't take care of them.


That's probably true,
I just don't know how to think
like one of them. :no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

*WARNING!*
*Once you use a Stabila level and experience the trustworthy accuracy and durability of their levels. You'll never purchase another cheap level again. Very much worth the money, even if you are one that don't take care of your tools.:w00t:*


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I've always used the Craftsman 4 vial levels that have the vial for Grade/Fall also.I have the Torpedo,2' and 4'. 
It is nice to know there are other options though should the need arise.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> *Stabila all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Stop with the level porn! ..... I can't take it anymore....inch: (drooling over the magnetic jamber set)*


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont know. Irwin levels are pretty sweet too. Same price as the Stabilas though. But it will give you another option.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im due to update my levels. Are you telling me that Stabila dont have a different size bubbles in the reading glass? I dont think I have ever purchased a level that doesnt favor one side and I have to split the difference between them. 2 6ft 100 dollar levels and both are moody since day 1.


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

stabila levels are all i will buy, you dont see many carpenters in the uk with out a stabila of some sort in there kit


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

tom m said:


> Im due to update my levels. Are you telling me that Stabila dont have a different size bubbles in the reading glass? I dont think I have ever purchased a level that doesnt favor one side and I have to split the difference between them. 2 6ft 100 dollar levels and both are moody since day 1.


Amazing concept I know,
but they actually do tell the truth!
No guess work or interpolation
required.
Sneaky Krauts.:laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

What are these "levels" you talk about?...all I see are pictures of paint stirrer's in this post.......walk backwards 20 feet...hold your thumb up, sight down your arm and over the thumb....close enough....:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

dayspring said:


> *WARNING!*
> *Once you use a Stabila level and experience the trustworthy accuracy and durability of their levels. You'll never purchase another cheap level again. Very much worth the money, even if you are one that don't take care of your tools.:w00t:*



Agreed. On top of that, how much are you saving if you're work isn't good? Leveling is one of those areas that has to be as near to perfect as possible.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Stop with the level porn! ..... I can't take it anymore....inch: (drooling over the magnetic jamber set)


*Oh yeah? 

Well take this! *









*Oh baby! *

:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Amazing concept I know,
> but they actually do tell the truth!
> No guess work or interpolation
> required.
> Sneaky Krauts.:laughing:


Actually, the spirits in the vials have microbes that swim to push the bubble into perfect position.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't even bother with a spirit level unless its a Stabila.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JonM said:


> What are these "levels" you talk about?...all I see are pictures of paint stirrer's in this post.......walk backwards 20 feet...hold your thumb up, sight down your arm and over the thumb....close enough....:clap:


:thumbup:










:laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you don't walk around the site with your thumb up your azz...:laughing:


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

That is a big thumb. I can't really think of anything else to say about it....its just a big thumb.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have an antique brass bound 48 that has always been true, but Stabilas are all I buy, except for the magnetic levels I use in steel erection....you hit a beam with a 2# hammer and drop a Stabila, it will make you cry....you drop a box store special, you shrug and reset the vial and go on.....checking it with the Stabila. 

Absolutely the best I have seen.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

joasis said:


> I have an antique brass bound 48 that has always been true, but Stabilas are all I buy, except for the magnetic levels I use in steel erection....you hit a beam with a 2# hammer and drop a Stabila, it will make you cry....you drop a box store special, you shrug and reset the vial and go on.....checking it with the Stabila.
> 
> Absolutely the best I have seen.


Funny you mention this.

The local tool store recently had a Stabila promotion day, one of the things they did was hold a level toss, whoever could throw a 4' Stabila level across the parking lot the farthest won a new 4' Stabila level. After that level got tossed around all day it checked out as still true when compared to a new Stabila level. I don't worry about mine getting banged around a little bit.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Funny you mention this.
> 
> The local tool store recently had a Stabila promotion day, one of the things they did was hold a level toss, whoever could throw a 4' Stabila level across the parking lot the farthest won a new 4' Stabila level. After that level got tossed around all day it checked out as still true when compared to a new Stabila level. I don't worry about mine getting banged around a little bit.


Are you for real? Thats incredible.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Funny you mention this.
> 
> The local tool store recently had a Stabila promotion day, one of the things they did was hold a level toss, whoever could throw a 4' Stabila level across the parking lot the farthest won a new 4' Stabila level. After that level got tossed around all day it checked out as still true when compared to a new Stabila level. I don't worry about mine getting banged around a little bit.



That is so cool!


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Funny you mention this.
> 
> The local tool store recently had a Stabila promotion day, one of the things they did was hold a level toss, whoever could throw a 4' Stabila level across the parking lot the farthest won a new 4' Stabila level. After that level got tossed around all day it checked out as still true when compared to a new Stabila level. I don't worry about mine getting banged around a little bit.


I've saw this too awhile back.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I just bought my first Stabila levels last summer. I got a 32", 48", and 8' plate level. They are simply awesome. Will never buy another level again!!

The other thing I bought last year was a set of "set-up" blocks made by Veratis(from Lee Valley). The set comes with 1/16", 1/8", 1/4", 1/2", 3/4" and a milled steel block that is 1"x2"x3". 

When you are leveling, rather than trying to hold the level steady while using a tape measure to measure the gap (not very accurate), you simply stack whatever combination you need under the end of the level you need to center the bubble. This set will go from 1/16" to 4 7/8" in 1/16" increments. I use this set almost every day!!


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


National Framers Memorial, Bisbee, Arizona


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Funny you mention this.
> 
> The local tool store recently had a Stabila promotion day, one of the things they did was hold a level toss, whoever could throw a 4' Stabila level across the parking lot the farthest won a new 4' Stabila level. After that level got tossed around all day it checked out as still true when compared to a new Stabila level. I don't worry about mine getting banged around a little bit.


They did that at one of the stores around here as well. One of the other stores also has a demonstrator level with a big stick on label that says "drop me", and it's always on compared to the other levels on the shelf.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Stop with the level porn! ..... I can't take it anymore....inch: (drooling over the magnetic jamber set)


So you think that porn is on the level?:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Stabillia all the way, there is nothing else on my jobs!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

USP45 said:


> Stabillia all the way, there is nothing else on my jobs!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Other manufacturers make levels.....Damn, learn sumpthin new erry day :laughing:


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

Just remember that any level that is made in china has to be flipped 180 degrees to be accurate.Since they are 180 degrees away from the US.
Or you can simply stand on your head when you look at the level, that way your seeing the level the way it was made.
If not you risk putting doors in upside down or you might end up putting the kitchen cabinets on the ceiling instead of the floor.


----------

